# Can you fly fish from a yak??



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey guys,

as ive said in a few of the other posts, im looking at getting a yak, 
what i wondered is how practical it is to fly fish from a yak?

do any of you guys do this, if so any ideas or tips


----------



## milansek (Apr 20, 2006)

HI FISHING MAN . I do fly fish off my yak standing up the one i use for this is a viking tampo fishermen. good luck with it milan.


----------



## Guest (Oct 15, 2006)

Heya Fishingman 

Nice meeting you quickly at the ramp today at Hinze mate.

I've thought about how to rig a yak to stand and cast, as it will be something I do eventually.

The best mothod I have seen is to first look for a kayak with a flat floor (Tarpon T160/T140, Heritage Redfish etc), and one that will allow you to mount a couple of Scotty Kayak Stabilizers (which are removable) behind the seat area.

The stabilizers can be removed easily when your not using them and tucked away, and all that is left deckside is a couple of Scotty mounting points which can double as mounts for a couple of Scotty Rod Holders behind the seat area.

Going with this method doesnt compromise your kayak's speed, such as when used on a T160 or similar fast yak, but still gives more stability to stand than on the widest kayak.

Thats the best way I have seen so far at least?


----------



## Fishing Man (Oct 4, 2006)

hey Dallas,

Yeah good to meet you mate, 
hey how did you go today??

thanks for the tips on fly, i thought standing might be the case, 
interesting to know, was hoping to chase some of the kings around wavebreak. oh well have to stick to lures.


----------



## Rod L (Aug 29, 2005)

Ben,
I fly fish from my Yak in Melb when the salmon are on.
I do it sitting down and have no trouble at all.
Of course, I'm not looking for nice loops, just good enough casts to get the fly out there.
I've found it to be more successful than some of the stink boats using lures, sometimes 3:1 time better!

Here's a report from a while ago (no salmon this year :roll: )
http://com3.runboard.com/baustraliankayakfishingforum.f1.t147


----------



## something fishy (Sep 5, 2006)

i've just purchased a 7-8 weight fly rod and reel and am eager to learn this facinating form of fishing, my mind is obviously set to catching fish of the yak on fly (eventualy).

But for now i'll just learn how to fly fish from the bank, then i'll work on the fly of the yak.

glad to see i'm not the only one thinking about it.


----------



## troppo (Feb 1, 2006)

Can you fly fish from a yak?

Depends on whether or not the flys are on the bite.


----------



## Guest (Oct 20, 2006)

I fly fish more than any other form. I also fly fish out of my perception minnow which is a sit inside yak. I do not have any problem at all.


----------



## vertigrator (Jul 25, 2006)

I've fly fished from my canoe a bit, both sitting and standing. It seems to work okay. Although I occasionally find the line getting fouled on my foot when false casting. :roll:

The major obstacle I see for doing it in the Prowler will be finding somewhere to put the rod when paddling etc. The flush mounts aren't going to do the job. Unless I rig up something with some PVC pipe inserts and velcro straps to go in the flush mounts. But I'm thinking of getting one of those Scotty fly rod holders.

Vert


----------



## YakAtak (Mar 13, 2006)

Any tips on techniques? I'm a bit of a fly nooby, got the rod (nothing special) and some flies, I can cast a reasonable distance, but a bit lost as to what to do once the fly is on the water.


----------



## Russ (Feb 24, 2006)

troppo said:


> Can you fly fish from a yak?
> 
> Depends on whether or not the flys are on the bite.


   :lol: :lol: :roll: On ya Troppo

 fishing Russ


----------



## evarn (Jul 10, 2006)

i think the best way to find a good technique is to get out there and experiment... if u have experience working soft plastics you'll get the hang of flies too. It's not as hard as u think

my goal this year (once the finger mends and my yak arrives) is to get a pinkie or a snapper on the fly rod 

Ivan


----------

